# Shotgun slugs for deer?



## Valladon13 (Apr 11, 2018)

Hey guys! I'm new to hunting deer here in Cache Valley(northern Utah).
I know people use shotgun slugd all over the country for deer, but was wondering if it was practical for taking Mule deer around here. I'm unfamiliar with the average shot distance for them, but I'm comfortable taking 75-100 yard shots with rifled slugs out of my 12 gauge.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Slugs will work but I doubt that very many on here besides one person hunts too much with shotguns and slugs. Most of the shots at deer in Utah are going to be 100 yards+ but then there are the close ones. It will also depend on what type of hunting you plan on doing. With spot and stalk you just may get withing that range but with the amount of hunters out there your stalk will quite possibly be blown by someone shooting over your head at the animal. 

If you draw a tag and want to try the shotgun then go ahead and do it. You never know you just might bag a nice buck. But a doe tag would be better, at times it seams like you can just walk right up on them.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

If you are dead set on using a shotgun, hunt the deep dark timber where range is irrelevant.


-DallanC


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

There are usually a few doe deer hunts each year that are restricted to archery, muzzleloader, or shotgun only. I think a shotgun would be ideal for one of those hunts. It would give you better range than archery tackle and a quick follow-up shot unlike a muzzleloader. The thing to keep in mind about those hunts is that they're usually restricted to those weapon types because they occur near populated areas, where rifle hunting might be unsafe. This usually equates to a lot of private land. Be sure to do your homework before applying. The application for doe tags typically occurs in June.

I drew the archery/muzzleloader/shotgun doe tag on the Plateau, Fremont River Valley unit last year. I hunted with a muzzleloader, but would have used a good slug gun if I had one. If that tag interests you, feel free to send a PM and I'll tell you what I know.

I would say a typical shot at a deer during the any legal weapon buck hunt is probably over 100 yards. You could certainly find success with a shotgun, but a rifle provides a significant advantage in most Utah deer hunting IMO.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Grew up hunting deer back east with shotguns. If I never have to shoot a slug out of a shotgun again, I'll be just fine with that

I've got a Rem 11-87 12ga with a slug barrel and reg barrel that I'd be happy to sell if someone needs to fling some slugs....


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I do know that a lot of bucks that I see while riding around on my ATV during the hunt could very easily be shot with a shotgun and a slug, or even 00 buck for that matter.

They are small bucks but they are bucks


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This is my favorite thread.

.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Well Goob, since you are the resident expert on killing things with shot guns and slugs, are you going to chime in on this? 

Goob is a modest guy, but he has shot nearly every kind of big game animal in WhyHoming with a shotgun. Then again, old Goob is at the point that he can basically point his finger at a pronghorn and say "BANG" and it falls over dead. So seek Goob's advice. He is wise in the way of shotgun hunting and pickled meats.


----------



## Valladon13 (Apr 11, 2018)

Alright! Well I've had my eye on a savage axis in .308
But at the soonest I could get that is with next year's taxes. So I think I'm going to try the old 12 gauge this year! Thanks for all the points of encouragement, and any other tips that anyone has to offer, I would more than appreciate!


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

My only advice is to get close and keep your shot distance reasonable. No reason to not blast a deer with a 12 gauge really.

Good luck and if you are successful come back and share the story! Especially if there are pics.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Well Goob, since you are the resident expert on killing things with shot guns and slugs, are you going to chime in on this?
> 
> Goob is a modest guy, but he has shot nearly every kind of big game animal in WhyHoming with a shotgun. Then again, old Goob is at the point that he can basically point his finger at a pronghorn and say "BANG" and it falls over dead. ........................................


Thanks Gary. You left out the part where I pull the trigger with my eyes closed.

Like gdog was saying, the recoil is substantial. Some 3" slugs have twice as much recoil as a 180 gr 300 Win Mag (both guns weighing the same 8.5 pounds)

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Between mule deer, pronghorn and elk I would have to say mule deer are the wariest. You will need to hone your outdoor skills first, learn to hunt from a stand in the woods far away from all the rifle guys like DallanC and Critter alluded to.

Today's rifled slug barrels and fancy-dancy saboted copper solid slugs are pushing the 200-yard range. If you're using a smooth bore with Foster-type lead slugs good luck past 50 yards. Using that setup getting close enough to a decent mule deer buck during the firearm season takes some scouting and considerable outdoor skills.

There's been some good threads on slug guns here. I would use our search engine to find them.

Here's an example:
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/18-firearms-reloading/2418-12-gauge-deer-slugs-2.html

Can you see the pics in that thread? They're Photobucket pics.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

wyogoob said:


> There's been some good threads on slug guns here. I would use our search engine to find them.


+1

Here's my favorite:

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/41-hunting-outside-utah/133689-elk-shotgun.html


----------

